# Advice From An Electrician Please



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for looking,I gave the cellar a clean up today and was concerned about the state of the electrical feed into the house and the meter. My wife reminds me we had the electric company in about 20 years ago to look at this and they said don't worry it's no problem. Looking at it today I'm concerned again I hope these pics are good enough to give you an idea,her indoors says she remembers their visit because she got the distinct impression we were being fobbed off.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm no electrician but I'd say ring the company responsible for your feed and get that checked. Looks very corroded that.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Electricity companys responsible up to the meter

They need to replace all that, shut the street down to do it, dont go near it.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I am also no electrician but I would certainly not be happy with that.

BTW, cool that you have a Cellar! Man cave it!


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks guys it actually looks a bit worse in the flesh will get on to them.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

They'll be out quick smart I would think. They were when I was digging up my drive and came across a cable like that. All I did was ask if they had plans of underground cable runs, a guy turned up the next day. 

Btw, you have a cellar but no sign of wine in there😂


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Darlofan said:


> They'll be out quick smart I would think. They were when I was digging up my drive and came across a cable like that. All I did was ask if they had plans of underground cable runs, a guy turned up the next day.
> 
> Btw, you have a cellar but no sign of wine in there😂


Actually there's a few Demijohns of years old elderberry wine down there :thumb: been on to them by web chat and now she's on the phone to the number they gave me for someone to come look.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Update they will be here within 3 hours :doublesho


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

GSD said:


> Update they will be here within 3 hours :doublesho


They don't mess about. They'll have the street and your drive dug up before you know it. 😂


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Darlofan said:


> They don't mess about. They'll have the street and your drive dug up before you know it. 😂


:lol: It'll look like a scene out of E.T. People in hazmat suits wondering around, the entire road dug up and white tents all down the street.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

NorthantsPete said:


> Electricity companys responsible up to the meter
> 
> They need to replace all that, shut the street down to do it, dont go near it.


When Power Networks moved our meter they did it live, no need to shut down the street :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Starbuck88 said:


> :lol: It'll look like a scene out of E.T. People in hazmat suits wondering around, the entire road dug up and white tents all down the street.


Ha ha, he'd better dig out his old BMX quickly. 😂


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Starbuck88 said:


> :lol: It'll look like a scene out of E.T. People in hazmat suits wondering around, the entire road dug up and white tents all down the street.


The guy on the phone gave us the proper third degree have you been isolating how many people there any pets there any symptoms etc etc reassuringly thorough.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Starbuck88 said:


> :lol: It'll look like a scene out of E.T. People in hazmat suits wondering around, the entire road dug up and white tents all down the street.


And wall of house removed for easy access!


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Well they were really on the ball and have just been,they agreed it looks a right mess and calling them was the right thing to do but he inspected it and waved some kind of machine around it and the meter and said it’s got many layers underneath one lead one rubber and one leather ? and should last 150 years,he says don’t worry about it it’s fine,thanks for the input it’s appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

GSD said:


> Well they were really on the ball and have just been,they agreed it looks a right mess and calling them was the right thing to do but he inspected it and waved some kind of machine around it and the meter and said it's got many layers underneath one lead one rubber and one leather ? and should last 150 years,he says don't worry about it it's fine,thanks for the input it's appreciated. :thumb:


Well if nothing else, it's reassurance for you that it is safe!


----------

